# [Solved] atl1 'tx busy' patch in gentoo-sources?

## kikibobo

I've got a P5B motherboard with the Attansic ethernet device.  My logs are filling up with 'tx busy' warnings.

There is a proposed patch here: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2007-06/msg10612.html

I was wondering what it would take to get this patch into gentoo-sources?

Thanks,

EricLast edited by kikibobo on Mon May 05, 2008 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

you can always add the patch to the ebuild yourself if you choose to use a local overlay.

eg:

 *Quote:*   

> UNIPATCH_LIST="${FILESDIR}/novmsplice.patch"
> 
> 

 

i normally put it above SRC_URI...

after that, make the /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/files directory, and drop your .patch file there... digest the edited ebuild and you are ready to go... emerge it and the patch will be automatically applied.

(however, this doesn't apply to other ebuilds, just the kernel ones...  normal packages have a different way of doing it from what i've been told.)

cheers

----------

## kikibobo

Cool -- didn't know it was so easy.  Many thanks!

----------

